# Please welcome a new moderator...



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Kris in MI!

She and I are going to be sharing the moderator duties in the Homemaking Forums.
Feel free to use the report a post button if you see something that shouldn't be here,
and you are most welcome to message us privately if you need anything.

We will both do our best to help you.
Thank you.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I really don't understand what happened. It is so sad to see so many good people go. I'm grateful for the friends that are left and glad HT is still around. 
Heidi


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best. Have fun too.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you both for stepping up.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Horsemom, I think we are all still shaking our heads a bit and asking ourselves "Did that really just happen?" One of the reasons I decided to join the moderator team is because I believe in the people of this site and hope we can help each other heal and move forward.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I know you'll both be great! :grin:


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

You were serious when you said you had them all!

Good luck. 
Good luck.
Good...you get the idea. :dance:


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Congrats ! This is the most decent and long standing forum over many years that I have enjoyed, been inspired from, encouraged and just plain felt at home, and no one makes fun of me. Super nice addition to my life ! s


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome Kris !!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats Kris!!! 

Some how I missed this post with all that is going on around here. I'm looking forward to working with you as well as the others; as I love our group!! 

RHT


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

You will do great and congrats. Kris from Michigan I am also from Michigan..


----------

